# looking for ziggy's most current kernel



## jacko1 (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm looking for his most current kernel that will work on bamf 4.9
The one that came on gingeritis beta vIII works awesome


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

learn to extract it from the rom using the android kitchen and use the any kernel to flash.


----------



## jacko1 (Aug 1, 2011)

fixxxer2012 said:


> learn to extract it from the rom using the android kitchen and use the any kernel to flash.


I'm new to this especially using kitchen


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

Using Ziggy kernels may give you enjoyment, but realize its giving the Android and Linux community as a whole a big FU. GPL compliance is something he doesn't care about. Good thing most people don't feel that way, else we would have no open source, anywhere.


----------



## jacko1 (Aug 1, 2011)

Adrynalyne said:


> Using Ziggy kernels may give you enjoyment, but realize its giving the Android and Linux community as a whole a big FU. GPL compliance is something he doesn't care about. Good thing most people don't feel that way, else we would have no open source, anywhere.


Ahh didn't know that I'm just looking for a current kernel that would work great on 4.9
And since I'm new to the game just need a helping hand and sent you a pm


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

Adrynalyne said:


> Using Ziggy kernels may give you enjoyment, but realize its giving the Android and Linux community as a whole a big FU. GPL compliance is something he doesn't care about. Good thing most people don't feel that way, else we would have no open source, anywhere.


100% agree ziggy needs to post his kernel and be in compliance. im not sure how synergy gets away with using it.


----------



## Morkai Almandragon (Jul 17, 2011)

fixxxer2012 said:


> 100% agree ziggy needs to post his kernel and be in compliance. im not sure how synergy gets away with using it.


His kernel is posted where anyone can get to it, has been for ages...


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

Morkai Almandragon said:


> His kernel is posted where anyone can get to it, has been for ages...


link?


----------



## XxNLGxX (Jul 9, 2011)

Wanna go ahead and post a link?


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

Old ones are on his site. You can find it through Google. As far as I know he doesn't share his new ones. Maybe on irc or something I don't know.


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

Morkai Almandragon said:


> His kernel is posted where anyone can get to it, has been for ages...


It's not the flashable kernel he has to make public for compliance. He has to post the source code (in a buildable form) with any changes he made to the linux kernel. No different than htc, MOTOROLA, Google, or anyone else distributing linux kernels!

A simple link to a public github would work. Like the link in Adrynalyne's signature.

Think of it this way. If companies like htc and samsung acted as ziggy471 does, we certainly wouldn't have custom kernels to use, because we wouldn't have the source to do so.

I personally refuse to use any rom that includes his kernels until he publishes source. I would recommend we all do the same!

If anyone has a link to ziggy's source, by all means, post it here! I would love for someone to prove me wrong, I'm pretty certain nobody can though ;-)

sent via rooted THUNDERBOLT with Tapatalk


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

"Morkai Almandragon said:


> His kernel is posted where anyone can get to it, has been for ages...


Being made available and being compliant are two different things.


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

sgtguthrie said:


> It's not the flashable kernel he has to make public for compliance. He has to post the source code (in a buildable form) with any changes he made to the linux kernel. No different than htc, MOTOROLA, Google, or anyone else distributing linux kernels!
> 
> A simple link to a public github would work. Like the link in Adrynalyne's signature.
> 
> ...


Im gonna talk to ziggy tonight and see where his source is hiding. He has been programming since the 80's, so i know he is not publishing his source for a reason.


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

jdkoreclipse said:


> Im gonna talk to ziggy tonight and see where his source is hiding. He has been programming since the 80's, so i know he is not publishing his source for a reason.


Thanks, I would like to use his stuff because everyone talks about how great it is, but just can't out of principal. I would love to hear a reason. It would be more simple for him than getting every link to his kernels pulled from all the forums... At least I would think?

sent via rooted THUNDERBOLT with Tapatalk


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

sgtguthrie said:


> Thanks, I would like to use his stuff because everyone talks about how great it is, but just can't out of principal. I would love to hear a reason. It would be more simple for him than getting every link to his kernels pulled from all the forums... At least I would think?
> 
> sent via rooted THUNDERBOLT with Tapatalk


Ziggy has a method to his madness, although i cannot figure it out as a kernel dev myself.

Ziggy is the reason i got into kernels, so im kinda surprised that he isnt keeping up his source, although im sure he has a reason for it.


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

did some poking around...

http://git.ziggy471.com/


----------



## droidkevlar (Jul 1, 2011)

"BennyJr said:


> did some poking around...
> 
> http://git.ziggy471.com/


Seems pretty old stuff there

Sent from my BAMF 2.4 Thunderbolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

Yeah looks like he hasnt updated it in a while


----------



## dstu03 (Aug 2, 2011)

Yup really old


----------



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

http://www.mediafire.com/?u58wfd01eb0u7y7

Not sure how old that one is, I'm pretty sure it's the one posted on XDA in July when the ziggy kernel thread was closed down.


----------



## Morkai Almandragon (Jul 17, 2011)

http://code.google.com/p/synergy-thunderbolt/source/detail?r=192

Is this not it? Take this, plus the module from the same site and building a flashable kernel takes about 10 seconds... I've been doing so for a while.


----------



## OnlyZuul (Jun 10, 2011)

Morkai Almandragon said:


> http://code.google.com/p/synergy-thunderbolt/source/detail?r=192
> 
> Is this not it? Take this, plus the module from the same site and building a flashable kernel takes about 10 seconds... I've been doing so for a while.


Could you link a "how too" on building a kernel? or give so tips?


----------



## x02ssmarox (Sep 2, 2011)

Morkai Almandragon said:


> http://code.google.com/p/synergy-thunderbolt/source/detail?r=192
> 
> Is this not it? Take this, plus the module from the same site and building a flashable kernel takes about 10 seconds... I've been doing so for a while.


Technically it isn't source. It's what anyone can do with the android kitchen, except its already done. Yes, zipping the boot.img with the appropriate modules would make a kernel, but it would not provide the devs with usable code for themselves, as they all do in accordance with Open-GPL


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

Someone correct me if I'm wrong (mods please) posting links to this is still against the rules. Posting links to non compliant software.
Ziggy doesn't have to publish source if he doesn't make the kernels publicly available. So if he made it for himself, no need to publish sources.
If its used there after by other parties, source need be published.

I've never used ziggys stuff so I don't know about the functionality, I've heard good things other than the compliance issues.

By not publishing sources he's taking credit for work he has not done.

If you look at it that way, anyone and everyone would be pissed.
That is if you have any moral compass.

......let the flaming commence.


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

sk8 said:


> Someone correct me if I'm wrong (mods please) posting links to this is still against the rules. Posting links to non compliant software.
> Ziggy doesn't have to publish source if he doesn't make the kernels publicly available. So if he made it for himself, no need to publish sources.
> If its used there after by other parties, source need be published.
> 
> ...


true to an extent.


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

sk8 said:


> Someone correct me if I'm wrong (mods please) posting links to this is still against the rules. Posting links to non compliant software.
> Ziggy doesn't have to publish source if he doesn't make the kernels publicly available. So if he made it for himself, no need to publish sources.
> If its used there after by other parties, source need be published.
> 
> ...


I'm with you for the most part, but you probably already know that from my previous posts 

sent via rooted THUNDERBOLT with Tapatalk


----------

